# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Help identifying frogs/toads

## kurikitty

I found these tadpoles in a puddle after it had rained for a few days here in Northern Arizona.

It looks like a type of toad to me, but I have no idea. Any help is much appreciated! Thanks!

----------


## Aaron

Lucky you, I lived in Arizona for 10 years and never saw a single toad! Maybe the valley was too hot and dry for them. But looks like you've got some little spadefoot toads! You can tell by their distinctive vertical diamond shaped pupils, whereas most other toads have horizontal oval shaped pupils. I'm not sure of the exact species, but since you're in Arizona, they're likely either Couch's or Western spadefoots. Not sure about the darker tadpole to the right though, unless they gain lighter coloring as they morph into toads.

----------


## kurikitty

Ooo ok, I'm trying to figure out what they are so I can create the right habitat for them. I wanted to keep a few. I had a feeling I have different species of frogs, but they all started off that dark color except for one.

----------

